# Black Belt test



## Darkmoon (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm excited and a bit nervus to say that i'm testing for my Black belt in Modern Arnis in December. A few of my fiends said that I was ready in March, but something told me to wait. After five years to study I'll stand before Sensi Jay Spiro and say "Look what I can do! Look what you taught me!"

Any advice or encouragement from my a steamed peers and colleges?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 13, 2007)

While I'm not a modern arnis practitioner I do consider myself a colleague of yours in that we're both martial artists.  I just tested for my brown in aikido, a big step for me and a definite mile stone in any martial art.  The best advice I can give you is to relax, breathe and let the techniques flow.  I wish you the best of luck! Try this link for breathing help...http://www.shout.net/~jmh/clinic/science_of_breath/


----------



## stickarts (Aug 14, 2007)

You have already put your training time in and know your material so go for it!!
Keep practicing consistently and enjoy the process!!
Good luck!! And post photos from your test!!


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> I'm excited and a bit nervus to say that i'm testing for my Black belt in Modern Arnis in December. A few of my fiends said that I was ready in March, but something told me to wait. After five years to study I'll stand before Sensi Jay Spiro and say "Look what I can do! Look what you taught me!"
> 
> Any advice or encouragement from my a steamed peers and colleges?


 
I share the excitement and nervousness, as I'm hoping to test by the end of the year as well.   Keep training hard and review the material as often as you can.  No matter how many tests we've taken in the past, that nervous feeling always seems to sneak in.  Easier said than done, I know, but do your best to stay relaxed.  Breath, as theletch stated and just go with the flow. 

Good luck!!

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2007)

Relax and go with the flow and do your thing.  If you have trained hard and are ready then it will all fall into place.  Good luck!


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Aug 14, 2007)

Train hard till your test.  Get a good night's sleep the night before.  Be confident like a student who has done their homework and knows their stuff.  Good luck.

Sensei Tom


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Darkmoon,

Two things:
1.  ATTACK the test.  Don't just take it.  Attack it and whip it.
2.  FUNCTION.  Don't go out there and _do your moves.  _Do everything for a purpose, with intent.

You'll do fine.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## ArnisHermit (Aug 31, 2007)

Remember the Black Belt is about the journey not the belt.
If you continue to train hard every day and improve then you are already half way there.

Just think of the test as a forum to show case your skill level.

Train Hard,

Mark Banez


----------



## Zen Warrior (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember to breathe and to move. Don't force anything, let it happen. 

Have confidence in yourself. You are totally ready!

​ 
We         are what we think.  All that we are arises with our         thoughts. With         our thoughts we make the world.
  Buddha
​


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 11, 2007)

Definately remember to breathe.  Last Shodan test I attended one of the candidates was so nervous he was doing one of his forms and well....he kinda forgot that breathing is an essential part of life....once we revived him and reminded him where he was, he was more than a little embarassed.


----------



## Morgan (Sep 12, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> I'm excited and a bit nervus to say that i'm testing for my Black belt in Modern Arnis in December. A few of my fiends said that I was ready in March, but something told me to wait. After five years to study I'll stand before Sensi Jay Spiro and say "Look what I can do! Look what you taught me!"
> 
> Any advice or encouragement from my a steamed peers and colleges?


 
Here's my advice, just step back, take a couple of deep breathes and go do what you know how to do.  After 5 years of study, you're ready and if not now?  Then when?  Go do your thing!

Morgan


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Darkmoon,

I am sure you have trained very hard and have stuck with this for five years it appears.

Therefore, continue to ready yourself for the test so that your actions and techniques will be automatic, crisp, and dynamic. You want to exude confidence, fluidity, and adaptability conversely with humility, shrewdness, power and accuracy.

Finally, just enjoy yourself and and be in the moment! This event is about expressing who you are and all that you have learned. And you will never forget it.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 14, 2007)

Agreed to all the above.

Since you've got a few months, no harm in hitting the gym and working on your cardio. I upped my training during that period and split it between the dojo and the gym. Feeling really fit, and knowing that I could recover from high-cardio parts of the test, made me feel physically strong going in.

If a technique doesn't work, improvise and finish the job. Once, grading for my green belt, I grabbed another student and threw him in the path of my attackers. In fact, I do that all the time. I've picked up kicking shields and bags and swung them at attackers. Hell if there were a chair handy, I would hesitate to push it in the way.


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2007)

Since I can't really add to any of the advice, I'll just add encouragement. 

You're making us all proud, Darkmoon!   OK, you're making me a little envious too....LOL!!!  So happy for you!  That is fantastic news!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2007)

If you did not know the material you would not be up for promotion so give it all you have.
Not sure how your test usualy is run but if you mess up something, take a deep breath and simply say you know you did and ask if you may do it correctly. 
I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2007)

Some very sound advice in this thread (not that I'd expect anything else here ).

One important thing to bear in mind at all times, *Darkmoon* is that first dan is just the first real step, rather than the sign that you have reached martial perfection, so don't fret too much about it.  

The road will still be there whatever happens and there is always a time to take a given step again.


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats!!! You have worked a long time for this moment, so don't be nervous, just take advantage of every second and enjoy just being able to test for your black belt. After all is said and done, it's a great feeling and you'll have a good story to tell and be able to encourage others to do what you did.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats, brutha! :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> I'm excited and a bit nervus to say that i'm testing for my Black belt in Modern Arnis in December. A few of my fiends said that I was ready in March, but something told me to wait. After five years to study I'll stand before Sensi Jay Spiro and say "Look what I can do! Look what you taught me!"
> 
> Any advice or encouragement from my a steamed peers and colleges?



Chris,

Lots of advice in this thread.

You could always just stay a third level brown for ever. Take the beatings I would give you every time we meet. Or you could test, and give it your best and then take the beatings I would give every time we meet.    All in fun of course. :lol: 

Relax and execute.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Congrats, brutha! :cheers:


I'm all like "congrats" cause I thought you tested already for some reason..:uhohh:

Sorry about that.

Anyway; in a lot of ways not feeling ready is a good sign, because that means that you see how much there still is to learn. And that is the sign of a deserving black belt. Black Belt may be a destination, but it is also the beginning of another fantastic journey. It is really a question of whether or not you are ready for that.

But if you are strong in your material, and your instructors objectively feel the same way, then perhaps you are ready.

But really, only you can decide.

Congrats for making it this far, and for whatever you do in the future! Just remember that whenever you decide to test, as with anything you do, give it your all, and it will all work out in the end... :cheers:

C.


----------



## Morgan (Sep 23, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> I'm excited and a bit nervus to say that i'm testing for my Black belt in Modern Arnis in December. A few of my fiends said that I was ready in March, but something told me to wait. After five years to study I'll stand before Sensi Jay Spiro and say "Look what I can do! Look what you taught me!"
> 
> Any advice or encouragement from my a steamed peers and colleges?


 
Just curious, but exactly when are you going to take this test?
You are ready when both your instructor and yourself feel that it is time, but putting this test off time and time again is not a good idea.  Get in there, do it and do it well.  Unless you can find some compelling reason why you should not go ahead with the test, just trust yourself and your instructor.  Go ahead and do it.

Morgan


----------



## Darkmoon (Oct 24, 2007)

Morgan said:


> Just curious, but exactly when are you going to take this test?
> You are ready when both your instructor and yourself feel that it is time, but putting this test off time and time again is not a good idea. Get in there, do it and do it well. Unless you can find some compelling reason why you should not go ahead with the test, just trust yourself and your instructor. Go ahead and do it.
> 
> Morgan


 
Thank you all for your encuragement and advice. It is greatly appreacated and will be taken to hart. 

Morgan, 
          My test is December 15th, on a Saturday. At my home dojo... I know I worry to much.

Thank you all!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2007)

Is your test still on schedule for the 15th?

Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Dec 16, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Thank you all for your encuragement and advice. It is greatly appreacated and will be taken to hart.
> 
> Morgan,
> My test is December 15th, on a Saturday. At my home dojo... I know I worry to much.
> ...


 
Darkmoon,

Did you have your test yesterday?  Did you pass?
I'm looking forward to your response.

Morgan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 16, 2007)

Morgan et al,

The test did occur yesterday. I will let the testee tell you all about it though. 

Thanks


----------



## Darkmoon (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a Black Belt in Modern Arnis. Jay Spiro, Don Baker, and Rich Parsons where on the testing board. It was great. Rich asked me for an open type maneuver. I did it and still don't know how. I have yet to look at the video of my test. Now I can relax a bit and focus on loosing some weight and doing some strength training. Any advice? I'd love to hear some.


----------



## crushing (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done, *Darkmoon*.  Glad to hear that all went well :tup:.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> I am a Black Belt in Modern Arnis. Jay Spiro, Don Baker, and Rich Parsons where on the testing board. It was great. Rich asked me for an open type maneuver. I did it and still don't know how. I have yet to look at the video of my test. Now I can relax a bit and focus on loosing some weight and doing some strength training. Any advice? I'd love to hear some.



Chris,

The Technique was just something to make you think, and outside from what you have been practicing. Nothing wrong nothing right, just a part of my approach. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 7, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> I am a Black Belt in Modern Arnis. Jay Spiro, Don Baker, and Rich Parsons where on the testing board. It was great. Rich asked me for an open type maneuver. I did it and still don't know how. I have yet to look at the video of my test. Now I can relax a bit and focus on loosing some weight and doing some strength training. Any advice? I'd love to hear some.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Rich. I hope to see you more often, not just at tests.


----------



## donald (Feb 21, 2008)

As Mr.Anderson said, work it man, work it... ENJOY being prepared.

1stJohn1:9


----------

